# Dry hopping ?



## BURGO817 (4/1/18)

So Im running 3 x Coopers P/A side by side with the intention of dry hopping each one 24hrs before bottling.

I’m sure it’s been done or attempted. Can anyone give me advice on how to best do this.

My method will be as simple as;
1. Open fermenter
2. Sprinkle hops over the top surface 
3. Close fermenter

?


----------



## barls (4/1/18)

id look at a slightly longer time frame as around 3-4 days is better.


----------



## Bonenose (4/1/18)

I have used the same method before with good results, there is less mess with tea bagged hops, or similar, if you can do it. Just keep it clean, open lid the minimum possible and for least time. As above 24hrs is not long I normally try for 3-4 days.


----------



## Fergy1987 (4/1/18)

I bought some Large Tea Strainers off ebay (11cm) for my dry hops. I'm yet to use them but they look the goods! - no mess, no fuss.


----------



## laxation (4/1/18)

your method is fine and it's all I would do.

strainers/bags etc are good to stop trub building up, but you don't really need it unless you're dry hopping with copious amounts of hops - for a NEIPA or something.


----------



## mtb (4/1/18)

Fergy1987 said:


> I bought some Large Tea Strainers off ebay (11cm) for my dry hops. I'm yet to use them but they look the goods! - no mess, no fuss.


I had an issue with these tea strainers when dry hopping in larger amounts; the hop pellets would swell to fill the strainer and become ineffective. That 11cm job looks pretty big, but if you wanted to go one bigger, try this - https://www.ebay.com.au/itm/Homebre...lter-7x18cm-/332161744116?hash=item4d5661fcf4
These bad boys are great. Boil to sanitise.


----------



## BURGO817 (4/1/18)

Fergy1987 said:


> I bought some Large Tea Strainers off ebay (11cm) for my dry hops. I'm yet to use them but they look the goods! - no mess, no fuss.



Link?


----------



## Fergy1987 (4/1/18)

BURGO817 said:


> Link?


These are the ones I got
https://www.ebay.com.au/itm/3X-Extr...a-Ball-Tea-Infuser-with-Ho-B7W2-/282704570084

you can get single ones - but I didn't want to wait another month and a half for another one to show up - id still probably only put like 20g or something in them so they have enough room to move around.


----------



## pcqypcqy (4/1/18)

nylon stockings from the supermarket. Cut off the require length of leg, tie a knot it one end, fill them up, tie another knot.

You can sanitise first with star san or by boiling.

I'd recommend you throw a sanitised stainless object in there as well to weigh them down and keep them submerged, else they'll float.

Works great for small quantities right up to NEIPA levels of hopping.


----------



## BURGO817 (5/1/18)

pcqypcqy said:


> nylon stockings from the supermarket. Cut off the require length of leg, tie a knot it one end, fill them up, tie another knot.
> 
> You can sanitise first with star san or by boiling.
> 
> ...



Ok, so the stockings work with no issues?!

I was thinking something like that but was unsure about the material crossover. 
Also the brews are 25lt each - how many grams of hops do I need to use per batch roughly?


----------



## barls (5/1/18)

forget the tea balls and go straight to these
https://www.ebay.com.au/itm/Stainle...er-300-Micron-Mesh-290mm-X-70mm-/322294529755


----------



## billygoat (5/1/18)

barls said:


> forget the tea balls and go straight to these
> https://www.ebay.com.au/itm/Stainle...er-300-Micron-Mesh-290mm-X-70mm-/322294529755


Do they work ok?


----------



## barls (5/1/18)

yeah and you can pack more in there.


----------



## Brewno Marz (5/1/18)

BURGO817 said:


> Ok, so the stockings work with no issues?!
> 
> I was thinking something like that but was unsure about the material crossover.
> Also the brews are 25lt each - how many grams of hops do I need to use per batch roughly?


Light coloured pantyhose - no issues, just boil first to get any dye out.
Fishnets - the hops fall through - best leave them for SWMBO for date night.

2g/litre DH for 3 days would normally give plenty of aroma punch to easily tell the difference between the hop varieties. 1g/l will be more subtle, but it all depends on what you're wanting to achieve.

Also, I don't put any weights in. Once the hops get saturated in the stocking, it drops to the bottom. It might just take a bit longer.


----------



## pcqypcqy (5/1/18)

BURGO817 said:


> Ok, so the stockings work with no issues?!
> 
> I was thinking something like that but was unsure about the material crossover.
> Also the brews are 25lt each - how many grams of hops do I need to use per batch roughly?



No issues. Just check what they're made of, but I just got the basic ones from Coles and they were Nylon and Elastene. I was worried about the die, so boiled some first to test, and no issues there at all. So now I just use star san to sanitise before filling.

As for how much, how long is a piece of string? Depends what you like? I added 350g Citra dry hop to a 20 litre batch the other day, just because I could. This is way over the top, but was fun. 

As a general rule, 10g per litre kettle and 10g per litre dry hop is a very, very hoppy beer. Just start low and build up from there.


----------



## malbeven (10/2/18)

I cut up a Chux superwipe and staple it into a big square tea bag thing with the hops stapled in. I make 4 out of each one, all double layered. Works a treat.


----------



## JDW81 (10/2/18)

I just chuck 'em in commando. Even with highly hopped beers, if you're careful with your transfer (and cold crashing) you'll get bugger all into the final package.

I've had hundreds of grams in the fermenter and had no issues with keg posts clogging. If you're worried, you can attach a stainless less scourer to the end of your liquid dip tube as a ghetto filter (just boil the dickens out of it first to sanitise).


----------



## Rod (10/2/18)

I used to dry hop at the end of fermentation , but after a couple of infections , decided to give it a miss


----------



## koshari (10/2/18)

Rod said:


> I used to dry hop at the end of fermentation , but after a couple of infections , decided to give it a miss


i throw em in at the beginning with the yeast.


----------



## Maheel (10/2/18)

JDW81 said:


> I just chuck 'em in commando. Even with highly hopped beers, if you're careful with your transfer (and cold crashing) you'll get bugger all into the final package.
> 
> I've had hundreds of grams in the fermenter and had no issues with keg posts clogging. If you're worried, you can attach a stainless less scourer to the end of your liquid dip tube as a ghetto filter (just boil the dickens out of it first to sanitise).
> 
> View attachment 111587




great idea, might give it a go!!

just make sure you also clean any machine oil off the scrubber from the manufacturer process by giving them a good soak boil in some detergent as well before sanitizing


----------



## jimmysuperlative (10/2/18)

billygoat said:


> Do they work ok?


Until they don’t and come apart and every beer you pour has added hop flakes...
Screw top on and secure with stainless wire, dental floss etc


----------



## Hefty (14/2/18)

mtb said:


> I had an issue with these tea strainers when dry hopping in larger amounts; the hop pellets would swell to fill the strainer and become ineffective. That 11cm job looks pretty big, but if you wanted to go one bigger, try this - https://www.ebay.com.au/itm/Homebre...lter-7x18cm-/332161744116?hash=item4d5661fcf4
> These bad boys are great. Boil to sanitise.


Would these ones work like a hop spider in the boil or are the ends too solid for the boil agitation to get through?
Maybe suspended sideways?


----------



## jackgym (12/3/18)

I've tried dry hop commando but altering the STC1000 down to 2C to cold crash to clear everything is a pain in the arse.
I now wrap the hops in Chux Supawipes pulled straight from the pack. Whether it sinks or floats makes no difference.


----------

